# Solved: renamed file to rar mistake



## littleshiner (Feb 26, 2009)

So. I downloaded a video, to my surprise, the file is a FILE format. So I thought if I renamed the file .rar, then I could extract it. But I couldn't. I found out the video is supposed to be renamed as a .avi
After that, I tried renaming it again! But it still is a .rar When I try to extract it. It says that there are no archives. The file is quite long and I don't want to redownload. 

I'm dieing to get this problem solved 

Please help techguy!


----------



## pinntech (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi and welcome&#8230;

You will have to setup your computer to show the file extensions so you can change the extension from .RAR to .AVI.

I&#8217;m assuming you are using Windows XP, which may be incorrect, if so please let me know.

Click on START
Click on MY COMPUTER
Click on TOOLS
Click on FOLDER OPTIONS
Click on the VIEW TAB
Scroll down the list and locate
&#8220;Hide extensions for known file types&#8221;
Uncheck this option
Click on APPLY
Click on OK

Now locate the file you downloaded, right click it, RENAME, change the .RAR to .AVI and save it!

Thanks and have a great evening!

Shane


----------

